# Photo Club Website, Critic Please.



## BananaRepublic (May 29, 2019)

The photo club that I'm in have just launched a new website today. I would like PF members to look through it and  give their thoughts.

BTW, Im not directly involved in creating the site but I would be glad to hear any opinions.

Fermoy Camera Club


----------



## JonFZ300 (May 29, 2019)

looks great to me, nice job on the club and the site!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 29, 2019)

One thing I noticed is I cannot click on a photo and enlarge it in your Club Competition 2018 Photo of the Year section, but I can in other sections of the club competitions. Overall, a well done site with good informational sections and galleries also.


----------



## BananaRepublic (May 29, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> One thing I noticed is I cannot click on a photo and enlarge it in your Club Competition 2018 Photo of the Year section, but I can in other sections of the club competitions. Overall, a well done site with good informational sections and galleries also.



I had noticed that myself.


----------

